# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Cùng Nvidia bình chọn game hay nhất mọi thời đại và có cơ hội nhận card đồ họa GeForce GTX 960.

## muanoithatcucom

*nvidia* tổ chức cuộc thi bình chọn game hay nhất mọi thời đại, với top 10 game hay nhất và được yêu thích nhất hiện nay. chương trình bắt đầu từ ngày 25/4 cho đến 25/5 (23h59) năm 2015, vậy bạn hãy cho chúng tôi biết bình chọn của bạn! bình chọn tựa game bạn yêu thích nhất và chia sẻ ý kiến của mình đến bạn bè trên facebook. bạn hoàn toàn có cơ hội sở hữu ngay một chiếc card đồ họa nvidia® geforce® gtx™ 960. --> http://nvda.ly/mq0vw


​

----------

